# Anybody know anything about Jewels?



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

We kind of jumped into keeping cichlids without doing much research which of course led to problems. We set up our 55-gallon tank with our six fish but were dismayed to find out that one of our favorites was a Jewel cichlid and just wasn't hacking it with our mbunas. So we set up a second tank for him, thinking we'd just keep Jewels in there.

So yesterday we went and bought another Jewel cichlid, almost exactly the same size as the one we had already and let them in together... They immediately started trying to rip each other's lips off. We segregated the new one into a little breeding net thing but he looks horrible, his mouth is all swollen and red and he could hardly eat last night.

I'm confused because everything I read about Jewels led me to believe that they'd be fine with others of their own kind. Is there a chance that these two buttheads will ever get along? If not, what to do with the newbie? Our fish shop might take him back but it seems such a shame to have one aquarium all set up for just one fish.

Suggestions? :?


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

How big is the jewel only tank?

Hemichromis (The jewel cichlid genus) in general are very territorial with each other-especially 2 males. Trying to add a second jewel to a smaller tank with a jewel already in the tank, regaurdless of the sexes, will almost always spell disaster. Adding two jewels to a tank (at least 20 gallons) a the same time will help. That way one fish doesn't already have a territory set up. Also, providing lots of structure in the tank (driftwood, rock piles, plants, etc.) will make a huge difference as the fish need to be able to get out of direct line sight from each other.

Jeff


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

ws812 said:


> I'm confused because everything I read about Jewels led me to believe that they'd be fine with others of their own kind. Is there a chance that these two buttheads will ever get along? If not, what to do with the newbie? Our fish shop might take him back but it seems such a shame to have one aquarium all set up for just one fish.
> 
> Suggestions? :?


The first thing to keep in mind is that not all jewels are created equal. I have had mixed experiences with them. I have had some that have been able to fight off much larger cichlids, and others that got beat up very easily by other cichlids of the same size. There are several varieties, and I believe that the ones seen in most pet shop are Hemichromis bimaculatus. There are some more colorfull varieties, such as H. lifalili and H. cristatus.

Try to find out which species you have. Your pet shop may not know. You could post a digital photo, and some of the experts may be able to ID them.

I currently have 6 Hemichromis lifalilis in the same tank with 6 Pundamilia Neyrereis, and they all seem to be doing OK.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a pair of H. lifalili these guys are living in a 90 with a pair of red-top hondurans and a bunch of barbs and all is copacetic.


----------

